# Can you work part-time as a police officer?



## w3llborn

I was just wondering if it is possible to work as a part-time officer and if so, how old do you have to be? It may also depend on the department, but the town that I live in, there was a high-school graduate who worked as a part-time officer over the summer, and I was just wondering if you need to have graduated from a police academy to do this?


----------



## Foxy85

Too easy...why bother?

](*,)


----------



## w3llborn

Ok, I didn't really ask it right, I meant can you work as a part-time officer under the age of 21, like just directing traffic or something of that nature. I am going to college for Criminal Justice and was just wondering if I could get any involvement in police work, to see how it is like.


----------



## csauce777

w3llborn said:


> Ok, I didn't really ask it right, I meant can you work as a part-time officer under the age of 21, like just directing traffic or something of that nature. I am going to college for Criminal Justice and was just wondering if I could get any involvement in police work, to see how it is like.


Didnt this already get asked and answered? Search the forum.


----------



## CJIS

Most depts. have done away with "carry under the badge" so it will be very hard to work as a Special or AUX under the age of 21. There may still be a few towns that allow CUB I do not know of any off the top of my head. There may be a few AUX units around that do not carry and you may have some luck there.

You would more than likely have to go to at least a MPTC BRI academy if you were hired.

My suggestion is to try and intern somewhere or do a citizens police academy. I know waiting is hard but bare with it for awhile.


----------



## Inspector

If over 21 you can work as a part time officer in NH after you complete the academy training for part time officers and are certified. There is a trend up here for retired officers to now take part time positions to supplement their retirement as they are now allowed to do so and they do not have to limit themselves to the 1200 hrs per year work that a part time certification allows. I believe that the future may see all officers, full or part time, needing full certification within the next few years.


----------



## HELPMe

I dont know about being under 21 and being a PO anymore. Civil Service is 21 regardless. Some civil service towns require you to be hired as a reserve first. Thats how it is in my town. If i get a card I start as a reserve.

Part-time Police officers are referred to as *Reserve Police Officers*. They are often used in smaller towns that use reserves to augment the full time patrol officers. This is mostly due to budget issues. Pay ranges greatly from department to department. You must attend a reserve police academy. Other then that you qualify with the department on firearms, radar cert, baton/oc, first responder etc.

Auxiliary officers are a different story most dont have arrest powers, or are armed or can really do much. Its basically citizens on patrol. Most patrol town property such as parks, schools, town hall etc. Many dont get paid and its purely volunteer. You can be an aux under 21 in most cases. Hope that answers most of your questions, be advised that the search button will reveal alot of info. Might want to use it.


----------



## Big.G

w3llborn said:


> Ok, I didn't really ask it right, I meant can you work as a part-time officer under the age of 21, like just directing traffic or something of that nature.


See if MassHighway is hiring flagmen...


----------



## OfficerObie59

HELPMe said:


> Part-time Police officers are referred to as *Reserve Police Officers*.


 An/or Permanant Intermittents or "PI's"


----------



## w3llborn

LawMan3 said:


> This is worth a shot and it's a good foot in the door.
> 
> *Oak Bluffs Police Department Job Opportunities*
> 
> Oak Bluffs Police DepartmentJob Opportunities
> 
> *• Parking and Traffic Officers •*
> 
> The Oak Bluffs Police Department, a community oriented progressive police department on the island of Martha's Vineyard seeks to hire Parking and Traffic Officers for the 2009 Summer Season. Parking and Traffic Officers are responsible for the safe and orderly flow of traffic in the downtown and harbor area and enforcement of hourly and other parking regulations.
> 
> Minimum Requirements:
> 
> 18 Years old
> U.S. Citizen
> No Criminal Convictions
> Certification in CPR/First Responder.
> Current Salary is $13-17 Hr.​


Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. Just a summer job that kind of gets me involved in police work, one of the more boring parts, but its a step.


----------



## csauce777

OfficerObie59 said:


> An/or Permanant Intermittents or "PI's"


Or simply "part time Patrolmen" as in my department. We are union patrolmen working less than 40 hours, while FT patrolman, obviously, work 40 hours.

The difference here is the number of hours, and the 4/2 schedule. All duties are the same.


----------

